# Prunes and pruning



## Halo (Jul 11, 2008)

At this time it wouldn't include visitor messages because none of them are more than 30 days old as the new layout (upgrade) is not that old yet.

The next pruning I guess will be the tell tale time to see.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

Yes - the next (first) pruning should be tonight about 2.30 am, unless I run it manually before then.


----------



## Halo (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

The pruning the you run tonight should not affect the visitor messages for anyone because the lowest number of days specified is 30 for new members and all others and again it has just been 3 weeks since the new upgrade.

We won't know whether the visitor messages get pruned based on tonight's pruning and will have to wait until the next schedule pruning


----------



## Halo (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

Thread split to How Do I Access My PMs


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*



Halo said:


> The pruning the you run tonight should not affect the visitor messages for anyone because the lowest number of days specified is 30 for new members and all others and again it has just been 3 weeks since the new upgrade.
> 
> We won't know whether the visitor messages get pruned based on tonight's pruning and will have to wait until the next schedule pruning



Yes, of course - you're right. 



Halo said:


> Thread split to How Do I Access My PMs



D'oh! :homer:

I posted a reply and I've been hunting around wondering where it went.  :smack:


----------



## Halo (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*



David Baxter said:


> Yes, of course - you're right.



I like seeing that   Can I get that in neon flashing lights...pink preferably :lol:



David Baxter said:


> D'oh! :homer:
> 
> I posted a reply and I've been hunting around wondering where it went.



He, he, he....did you think you were losing it?? I didn't mean to make you think you were having a Senior Moment :lol:


----------



## Banned (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*



Halo said:


> We won't know whether the visitor messages get pruned based on tonight's pruning and will have to wait until the next schedule pruning


 
So, how many times can you use the word "prune/pruned/pruning" in one sentence?  I was confused reading it lol.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

Mmmmm.... burgers.... :homer:

_because who would say "mmmm... prunes...."?_


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

I like prunes. They're good for you.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*



Janet said:


> I like prunes. They're good for you.



:smack:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

The prune is your friend. And this has gone way off topic. And it's my fault.


----------



## Mari (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

:hilarious:

This off-topic pruning really, really made me laugh and that is a very big step for me. Feels good and sad at the same time. :hug: Mari


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

((((Mari)))) :hug:


----------



## Andy (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

Makes me want some prune juice.  Mmmmmm Prune juice.:yuck:


----------



## Domo (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

:lol: I was just about to post a similar comment.

I do like prunes, just not juiced ones.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

Dried prunes are OK. If you have a craving for anything else, please call the Prune Crisis Hot Line.


----------



## Domo (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

What's the number again David? :teehee:


----------



## Andy (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

I'm having flash backs of being given prunes from a big jar with juice in it, when I was little. Ugh!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

[SIGN]Caution: Threadjacking in Progress[/SIGN]


----------



## Domo (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Automatic deletion (pruning) of PMs*

Haha we didn't start it!


----------

